# Single 1745s are Awesome on a Starship!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

After seeing Wingshooter's post about the fun of single tubes I decided to try a set of 1745s on my takedown starship. People usually consider single tubes as being good for small ammo but with +15" of extension (50" total draw) they work great for 1/2" steel!
Here's a demonstration: putting a .50 steel ball through both sides of a steel can from 100 feet away:


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks MJ that was a good demo of what the singles will do. Kind of makes you wonder why some guys pull rubber so heavy it makes one eye bulge out when you can shoot this light and get those results.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Holy cow that is a ridiculous amount of power!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good demonstration ... excellent shooting!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I'll set up some long ones tonight!


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

I also love singles 1745, doubles are TOO weavy for me...Great demonstration MJ!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

No doubt !


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Like it.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

squirrel squasher said:


> I'll set up some long ones tonight!


Not too long. The ones I have on are around 8.5" active length.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Very nice M.J!

Thanks

Volp


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Kudos! Proving once again that you don't necessarily need a lot of rubber to get high power.

BTW, today I saw a copy of the 2015 Guinness Book of World Records, and you are in it, on page 113. Now it's really official!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> Kudos! Proving once again that you don't necessarily need a lot of rubber to get high power.
> 
> BTW, today I saw a copy of the 2015 Guinness Book of World Records, and you are in it, on page 113. Now it's really official!


Yeah 
My kids finally think I'm cool, they've both taken the book (or, as it's known in my house, The Book) in for show and tell


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great shooting MJ!! You have me thinking about some butterfly with tubes and big ammo...I wonder if my catch box is ready for that kind of abuse.

Todd


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice! Lots of power....also nice shot!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Cool video MJ..Massive smack down power with 1/2" steel with those tube's....Thanks for sharing..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting buddy!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

That was awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice shot! Red 1745! I didn't know it came in red.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

First shot too! A very nice example of the "slingshots are not bows" argument.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That does it... I'm making me a starship! Hey, MJ, why don't you launch some flechettes with that thing?


----------



## hanomag (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh boy, I love your Setup. A shame they are not allowed where I live.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

hanomag said:


> Oh boy, I love your Setup. A shame they are not allowed where I live.


Yeah, the takedown starship is good stuff!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

What, you don't need 40 lbs. of pull to put a 1/2" steelie through a steel can?

Impossible, impossible I say!

Just kidding, shot too Mike!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> What, you don't need 40 lbs. of pull to put a 1/2" steelie through a steel can?
> Impossible, impossible I say!
> 
> Just kidding, shot too Mike!


Every once in a while it doesn't hurt to remind people how slingshots actually work 
Thanks, man!


----------

